# changer soi même la carte mère d'un Imac Intel Core Duo ?



## RICOOL (2 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

Cela vaut'il le coup changer soi même la carte mère d'un Imac Intel Core Duo de 2006 ?

Le réparateur m'a annoncé la nouvelle et visiblement même lui ça lui semble ... peut etre pas rentable ? mais est ce possible et cher et rentable ou ... poubelle ? 

Merci


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2013)

Ben, ça dépend à combien tu touche la CM ! 
Pis, faut être sûr que c'est bien le problème


----------



## RICOOL (2 Juillet 2013)

Bah d'après les mecs de chez degriff'mac qui m'ont fait un devis c'est visiblement le cas ... quand aux tarifs de la carte mère j'avoue que je ne les connais pas et n' connais pas grand chose mais j'ai trouvé ça  ...

http://www.prixmoinscher.com/cartesmeres/products__keyword--carte+mere+core+2+duo.html

je ne sais pas laquelle choisir et la fourchette est large


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2013)

Ben tu choisis ce qui correspond à ton modèle.
Je ne vais pas regarder les nombreuses pages de PC à ta place !


----------

